# 2014 Cruze Backup Camera



## SVogels (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello, first post. I just purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT1 for my daughter's first car. The back up camera looks ok but its very distorted and fish eyed while my 2019 Mazda CX5 is very clear and gives a great image of whats behind you. Does anyone know of a good replacement camera for her car? I assume its all plug and play with RCA cables. Thanks!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you cleaned the Lens?


----------



## SVogels (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes.....a dirty lens wouldn'thave anything to do with fisheye and distortion.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Is the radio the factory one or an aftermarket one? The OEM camera is hardwired, not RCA based. If that is the type installed, contact a dealership about the issue and see if there are any outstanding updates for the radio and camera systems.

A dirty lens can indeed cause fisheye and distortion.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

Mine is distorted (after cleaning). Getting a salvage one to swap out soon and will take old apart. I suspect moisture is getting in there.


----------



## SVogels (Oct 31, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Is the radio the factory one or an aftermarket one? The OEM camera is hardwired, not RCA based. If that is the type installed, contact a dealership about the issue and see if there are any outstanding updates for the radio and camera systems.
> 
> A dirty lens can indeed cause fisheye and distortion.


Everythings factory. The dealer apparently had no suggestions for an updated camera, just suggested searching online. I was hoping it had RCA connections. The camera is clean.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

SVogels said:


> Everythings factory. The dealer apparently had no suggestions for an updated camera, just suggested searching online. I was hoping it had RCA connections. The camera is clean.


Since the 2011-2015/2016 Limited Cruze has been discontinued for 4/5 years, you would have to research the original part number for the camera and see what other vehicles used that specific module and if they offer alternate (updated) parts.

Or go to a salvage yard and pull a camera from a equivalent or newer Cruze (2014-2015 or 16 Limted) and try it.

It's annoying but GM was weird when it came to Cruze part numbers. A good example was the handsfree calling module. They only officially listed the basic model for the Cruze, but the upgraded version with bluetooth media found in the Camaros worked fine. Only a few dealerships listed the upgraded version as compatible with the Cruze, however - the rest would tell people there was no other option available.


----------

